# backpack: helmet holder?



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi guys, 
i saw some backpacks out there have a helmet holder mesh, but it seems you either carry the helmet or the snowboard. If you carry the snowboard vertically, there is no room for the helmet. Am i wrong? is there a backpack allowing board + helmet at the same time? apologies if silly question, would like to avoid buying the wrong backpack


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

If you want to carry both, use the board holder then clip helmet to the bindings.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There are some backpacks with a helmet carry on the top lid, or just buy a bigger backpack and put the helmet inside. Dakine has a backpack with horisontal board carry, but that's not always a practical solution.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty sure Burton makes one with a helmet pocket on top and vertical snowboard carry straps.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

They do... I have it... love it.

I think it's called the Booter Pack.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> They do... I have it... love it.
> 
> I think it's called the Booter Pack.


40liters...huge


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Guess that depends on if you're using it to splitboard or using it to carry everything you need to the lodge. If the latter, it's def not huge... it's just about right. Fits helmet, goggles, gloves, boots and maybe a layer or two and some tools. It's really meant for boots/helmet.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> Guess that depends on if you're using it to splitboard or using it to carry everything you need to the lodge. If the latter, it's def not huge... it's just about right. Fits helmet, goggles, gloves, boots and maybe a layer or two and some tools. It's really meant for boots/helmet.


thanks
i think 20-22 liters is more than enough for my needs, for this reason i was looking at Patagonia Snowdrifter, Mammut Nirvana, Dakin Helipro, and another Osprey i do not remember. 
I'd need it to carry a board (vertically) and helmet, and a midlayer and other daily necessity (water, snacks, etc, no avalanche tools). Carrying boots as well would be an overkill.
I am not sure the existing helmet mesh can be mounted over the board.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I read this...


Gregor Mahler said:


> Hi guys,
> i saw some backpacks out there have a helmet holder mesh, but it seems you either carry the helmet or the snowboard. If you carry the snowboard vertically, there is no room for the helmet. Am i wrong? is there a backpack allowing board + helmet at the same time? apologies if silly question, would like to avoid buying the wrong backpack


and thought this...


bazman said:


> If you want to carry both, use the board holder then clip helmet to the bindings.


I have a Heli Pro and it's a decent day sac.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

I’ve carried both in their respective spots on my Dakine Pro II.


----------

